
Product Hunt moved from Ruby on Rails to Express/Node - syscom
Product Hunt is now based on Express&#x2F;Node (source: Wappalyzer)
Why ?
======
amarraja
It seems they are very react heavy, but they also render server side for when
js is disabled. I'd imagine the backend isn't an overly complex app so it made
sense to just use JS everywhere

------
mariust
Wallmart has done it, it's for better performance because of blocking
processes as far as I remember from an artical I did read in the past

~~~
syscom
But was it really necessary to switch from Rails to Express/Node in Product
Hunt's case ? That's why I'm kind of surprised.

~~~
nicolasd
I know the CTO of product hunt - he wouldn't switch the tech stack for no good
reason. They already used node ~1-1.5 years ago for some parts of the site.
I'd guess that they found out that it works good for them and they switch
completely over to node, which also removes some rails legacy code they had.

------
pcunite
Not sure, but guessing that millions of tiny queries are best served with
LibUV (Node's underlying asynchronous I/O library)?

------
nik3651
Rails has just one minor version change for the last half year. Ruby is
stucked also. It's becoming boring in the rails world.

~~~
romanovcode
Rails has become stable or "complete" therefore it does not require so many
updates and fixes.

On the other hand it also makes it not "cool" and, as you said yourself -
boring.

Node on the other hand has a lots of movement and updates because it still
misses some critical features like async/await.

